# Aanvraag / Vispas - Was gehört wohin?



## Mr. Sprock (2. Juni 2008)

Hallo liebe Leute,

ich habe eine Frage zum Antrag auf den Vispas:
Gibt es irgendwo eine Übersetzung oder ein ausgefülltes Muster, damit man weiß, was wo einzutragen ist und was man da überhaupt anzukreuzen hat und was man unterschreibt und ob überhaupt etwas zu unterschreiben ist? |bigeyes

Ich möchte da nichts falsch machen.

Danke!

http://img168.*ih.us/img168/331/vispas0002su6.jpg


----------



## jigzzle (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aanvraag / Vispas - Was gehört wohin?*

Nabend,


----------



## gimli (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aanvraag / Vispas - Was gehört wohin?*

@ jigzzle #6

@Mr. Sprock

Nun, das kann ja wohl nicht so schwer sein, diesen Schein auszufüllen. Selbst mir geringsten Kenntnissen der niederländischen Sprache sollte das möglich sein. Wenn du den Schein gekauft hast, solltest du außerdem über ein ausgefülltes Muster, nämlich den VLB (Voorlopig Bewijs van Lidmaatschap) verfügen. Dieser Abschnitt ist dein vorläufiger VISpas.

Gültigkeit ein Monat und strikt persönlich, d.h. ausgefüllt. Sonst ungültig.

Das einzige Kreuzchen, das du machen sollst, ist das, dem Angelverein zu verweigern, die Gebühren direkt von deinem Konto abzubuchen. Wenn das Kreuzchen gesetzt ist, erübrigt sich der untere Teil von selbst.

So verstehe ich das.


----------



## jkc (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aanvraag / Vispas - Was gehört wohin?*

Hallöchen, hab auch noch mal eine Frage, auf dem anderem Stück (dem vorläufigen Schein) steht unten was von Peis, -welcher gehört da rein?
Darüber steht "Gevestigt te" was heißt das?
"Voorletters" ist sowas wie Titel oder Anrede oder?

Dank vorab, Grüße JK


----------



## Mr. Sprock (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aanvraag / Vispas - Was gehört wohin?*

Hallo jigzzle,

vielen Dank für deine Arbeit!
Da hast du dir viel Mühe gegeben!!!
Vielleicht sollte man das ausgefüllte Muster als Beispiel oben im Forum anheften.

Was heißt denn eigentlich "Voorletters"?
Ich habe es bei einigen Übersetzern eingegeben. Viele kannten das Wort gar nicht und bei anderen hieß es übersetzt "Vorname", bedeutete also das Gleiche wie "Voornaam".
Das war etwas verwirrend.

Ich hätte noch eine Frage.
Vielleicht kannst du die auch beantworten.
Ich habe den Betrag schon im Angelgeschäft bezahlt und möchte auch von meinem Konto nichts abbuchen lassen.

Wäre es somit in Ordnung, Bankverbindung und Unterschrift wegzulassen, oder sind diese Angaben Bedingung für die Zusendung eines Vispas?

Danke und Gruß,
Thilo


----------



## powermike1977 (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aanvraag / Vispas - Was gehört wohin?*

moinsen.

mit "voorletters" sind NUR die anfangsbuchstaben deines (deiner) vornamen gemeint. also bei karl=k, bei karl heinz=kh - usw.

Greetz,

mike


----------



## Mr. Sprock (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aanvraag / Vispas - Was gehört wohin?*



gimli schrieb:


> @Mr. Sprock
> 
> Nun, das kann ja wohl nicht so schwer sein, diesen Schein auszufüllen. Selbst mir geringsten Kenntnissen der niederländischen Sprache sollte das möglich sein.



Du mir sehr leid.
Ich kann nur "Kokett" und "Frikandel spezial".
Daher ist meine Frage wohl berechtigt.



gimli schrieb:


> Das einzige Kreuzchen, das du machen sollst, ist das, dem Angelverein zu verweigern, die Gebühren direkt von deinem Konto abzubuchen. Wenn das Kreuzchen gesetzt ist, erübrigt sich der untere Teil von selbst.






gimli schrieb:


> So verstehe ich das.



Ich möchte es halt genau wissen und da du es anscheinend auch nicht wirklich sicher weißt, ist meine Frage wohl auch für dich interessant.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aanvraag / Vispas - Was gehört wohin?*

"Bedankt" kann ich auch noch, ist mir eingefallen.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aanvraag / Vispas - Was gehört wohin?*

Bedankt @ Mike


----------



## gimli (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aanvraag / Vispas - Was gehört wohin?*



			
				Mr. Sprock schrieb:
			
		

> Ich möchte es halt genau wissen und da du es anscheinend auch nicht wirklich sicher weißt, ist meine Frage wohl auch für dich interessant.



Deine Annahme ist falsch. Erstens lasse ich meine Gebühr von meinem Konto abbuchen und zweitens weiß ich was dort geschrieben steht. Deshalb ist drittens mein Interesse an dem Thema nicht gerade als vordringlich zu bezeichnen.

Tipp: Viertens, lese dir genau durch was ich geschrieben habe. #h


----------

